# HELP ! ! ! ! !



## Yacdogg (Jul 27, 2012)

I downloaded a game for the kids, and they didn't like it, so I deleted it, it froze while uninstalling, and when I took battery out, and put it back in and reboot, it either freezes at bootscreen or at the lockscreen. I tried to odin back to stock using CI510_VZW_EP4_ALL_ONE-LTE-CP_REV03_user_CL706183_ship.tar but it says MD5 invalid, and I just tried to download it again, and it is going SLOW (says 3 hours to download 550mb, grrrr)


----------



## jco23 (Dec 10, 2011)

have you tried to dirty flash tweaked?


----------



## Yacdogg (Jul 27, 2012)

I got it fixed finally. but what is dirty flash and how is it done ?


----------



## jco23 (Dec 10, 2011)

Yacdogg said:


> I got it fixed finally. but what is dirty flash and how is it done ?


installed the ROM via CWM as opposed to Odin


----------

